# World War I



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2020)

www.greatwar.nl

www.topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-first-world-war/

www.archives.gov/publications/prologue/2017/winter/reel-story-great-war

https://bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/mediapacks/ww1/docs

www.theatlantic.com/photo/2014/04/world-war-i-in-photos-introduction/507185/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_I

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_World_War_I


























https://www.youtube.com/user/TheGreatWar


----------



## Gaer (Nov 6, 2020)

When men were men and women were damn glad of it!


----------

